# RED DEVIL vs. PIRANHA



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I want to get a red devil...............I want a fish more aggressive then my piranhas.....I interested in buying a RED DEVIL.........I want to know if a red devil is more aggressivel....If it can fight...Better then my piranhas'........I want some bad ass fish :nod:


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

are you talking about housing both together? or just getting one for a separate tank?

If you plan on putting together don't expect anything but bad things to happen ie dead/eaten red devil or dead piranhas.

If you plan on keeping it in a different tank, that is fine. This cichlid is a good glass banger and has tons of personality...I advise not feeding it live fish, its diet should consist of shrimps, crayfish, good pellets and any other good quality prepared/frozen foods. 90 gallon should do one for life...if you plan on having more cichlids then a bigger tank is required.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Buy a dog or something, fish aint for you.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Eh im exxagerating, everyone loes agression. I dont know dude Red Devils are pretty badass. But they dont have teeth like P's.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

PIRANHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

froogle said:


> PIRANHA!!!!!!!!!!!










are you a cheerleader?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Be patient with your Pygos, they tend to get more confident/aggressive once they get bigger and older... other than that you could get a confident Serra specimen (Rhom)... then you should have aggresion+sharp teeth...







!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

colt said:


> PIRANHA!!!!!!!!!!!










are you a cheerleader?:rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

I take care of my tank at work which is a nice 72g bowfront which now has easy community fish in it... it had my old mix of cichlids in it- at that time i had my 14" peru rhom --- we had a red devil in the work tank who was beatin on everything in there, causing mass chaos... so guess where the 5or so inch devil went? yeah he was sentenced to death row-- i found out they are pretty smart fish as he lasted 3 days! at the time i had gravel in the tank and the devil built a bunker under one of the pieces of driftwood and hid from brutus-- it was crazy fun watching the rhom stalk the devil and the chasing matches they got into--- bummer was i didnt even get to see the kill, came home bout 3 am and he was half gone......... just thought id share my story--- if the red devil had teeth like a p thatd be dangerous! but they dont....


----------



## MacW (May 29, 2006)

the piranha....i know from experience


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

TheGame said:


> I take care of my tank at work which is a nice 72g bowfront which now has easy community fish in it... it had my old mix of cichlids in it- at that time i had my 14" peru rhom --- we had a red devil in the work tank who was beatin on everything in there, causing mass chaos... so guess where the 5or so inch devil went? yeah he was sentenced to death row-- i found out they are pretty smart fish as he lasted 3 days! at the time i had gravel in the tank and the devil built a bunker under one of the pieces of driftwood and hid from brutus-- it was crazy fun watching the rhom stalk the devil and the chasing matches they got into--- bummer was i didnt even get to see the kill, came home bout 3 am and he was half gone......... just thought id share my story--- if the red devil had teeth like a p thatd be dangerous! but they dont....


 Lets see, a 14 inch rhom against a 5 inch Red Devil! Hmmm thats fair!. I promise you, if you would have thrown in a 12 inch Devil, the rhom would have had his work cut out for him. Even though one bite from that rhom spell death, Devils are just nast, nast bullies in the cichlid world.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I go with the pirahna teeth are crazy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

actually, red devils and all cichlids have teeth, it's just that their not like piranha teeth, but very small and used to grip their food and to chew them. i'd have to say a red devil is bad ass and i am actually thinking of getting rid of one of piranhas to have and empty tank for a red devil or buying a new tank and keepin tha p's.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Try getting yourself a Fahaka puffer...

Every single one of the 3 I've ever seen in person had the demeanor of a rabid pit bull!!

I seriously thought the one I saw in a 12" cube in a LFS was gonna bust through the glass if it didn't knock itself out cold!! After 5 minutes I felt bad and had to stop putting my finger up to the glass...


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

try a Serra
my rhom is starting to scare the hell out of me.
any time of maintenance,glass cleaning,walking pass tank,etc
and he attacks the glass 
he's furious, maybe to much I just hope he wont bite me


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

kelrx8 said:


> try a Serra
> my rhom is starting to scare the hell out of me.
> any time of maintenance,glass cleaning,walking pass tank,etc
> and he attacks the glass
> he's furious, maybe to much I just hope he wont bite me


That is sweet!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

john2798 said:


> I take care of my tank at work which is a nice 72g bowfront which now has easy community fish in it... it had my old mix of cichlids in it- at that time i had my 14" peru rhom --- we had a red devil in the work tank who was beatin on everything in there, causing mass chaos... so guess where the 5or so inch devil went? yeah he was sentenced to death row-- i found out they are pretty smart fish as he lasted 3 days! at the time i had gravel in the tank and the devil built a bunker under one of the pieces of driftwood and hid from brutus-- it was crazy fun watching the rhom stalk the devil and the chasing matches they got into--- bummer was i didnt even get to see the kill, came home bout 3 am and he was half gone......... just thought id share my story--- if the red devil had teeth like a p thatd be dangerous! but they dont....


 Lets see, a 14 inch rhom against a 5 inch Red Devil! Hmmm thats fair!. I promise you, if you would have thrown in a 12 inch Devil, the rhom would have had his work cut out for him. Even though one bite from that rhom spell death, Devils are just nast, nast bullies in the cichlid world.
[/quote]

Um who said anything about being fair?... imo a 14" rhom against a 14" devil isnt fair- that rhom had teeth like a shark!! a devil has teeth like a .... well a devil--- is it fair when you feed a goldfish to your p's?


----------



## Garyczo (Jun 7, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> I want to get a red devil...............I want a fish more aggressive then my piranhas.....I interested in buying a RED DEVIL.........I want to know if a red devil is more aggressivel....If it can fight...Better then my piranhas'........I want some bad ass fish :nod:


Well I use to rise alot of snakeheads they are the badest of the badasses but they are illegal in the us the closest relative that you can own is a bowfin thay are deadly.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Get a snakehead or a wolfish, their is nothing that can even touch these fish besides each other.


----------



## Garyczo (Jun 7, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Get a snakehead or a wolfish, their is nothing that can even touch these fish besides each other.


please tell me where you get snakeheads.. id really like to get ahold of some! stupid government...


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

thats good good luck plz post up some pics


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Clown Knife said:


> Get a snakehead or a wolfish, their is nothing that can even touch these fish besides each other.


please tell me where you get snakeheads.. id really like to get ahold of some! stupid government...
[/quote]

The Patomic River!!


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

i heard a red devil could beat some piranhas 1 on 1 but dont try it dude, why waste the fish. i would stick with piranhas

1.teethe
2.just to say that you own piranhas(nobody who doesnt keep fish knows what a red devil is)


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

as long as theres no big size difference a piranha would normally win. piranhas kill and red devils fight. Ever seen a red devil try to jaw lock a piranha? the outcome would be a red devil with torn fins and f***** up lips.


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

Between the two I would get the Red Devil...They are better at entertaining...if not the Red Devil get a six pact of fire Red Bellies...I hope this help


----------



## Kara (May 8, 2006)

I have a 10" red devil and he is the best fish ever!! He is very aggressive, it can be hard to clean his tank because when I stick my hand in he instantly goes after it, he has drawn blood on both me and my roomate (he is a bastard fish). He's really interactive and comes to the front of the tank when I enter the room (mainly to try and attack me) and he's right up against the tank whenever the cats are in the same room. Compared to red bellies they are a little more personable (just from experience because my roomates reds are a little more skidish). I know that the red bellies would probably kick the red devils ass and if you want to see something eat better go for the red bellies but I enjoy just watching the red devil. Plus be careful what you put with a red devil mine will almost kill everything you put in that tank.


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

u want aggression ..on all circumstances u can take a 14 inch wolf or 14 inch snakehead or 14 inch whatever u want and a dorado will kick that ass all day long... dorados are lightning fast and can strike multiple times before the other fish knows whats going on... they are known as the worlds toughest fish. i have mine in with a wolf fish now and the scales are beat right the hell off of the wolf.. im taking him to the lfs before he croaks. the wolf will try to strike back but the dorado is already 3 moves ahead of him.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

mason dixon said:


> u want aggression ..on all circumstances u can take a 14 inch wolf or 14 inch snakehead or 14 inch whatever u want and a dorado will kick that ass all day long... dorados are lightning fast and can strike multiple times before the other fish knows whats going on... they are known as the worlds toughest fish. i have mine in with a wolf fish now and the scales are beat right the hell off of the wolf.. im taking him to the lfs before he croaks. the wolf will try to strike back but the dorado is already 3 moves ahead of him.


Actually a 14" ATF would tear a dorado a new hole. they are faster and have the teeth to back up the speed. I'm sure back home they also eat dorados. ATFs are the top of the freshwater foodchain. IMO

I have read they are also the only known fish that do not fear crocadiles and go toe to toe with them.


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> u want aggression ..on all circumstances u can take a 14 inch wolf or 14 inch snakehead or 14 inch whatever u want and a dorado will kick that ass all day long... dorados are lightning fast and can strike multiple times before the other fish knows whats going on... they are known as the worlds toughest fish. i have mine in with a wolf fish now and the scales are beat right the hell off of the wolf.. im taking him to the lfs before he croaks. the wolf will try to strike back but the dorado is already 3 moves ahead of him.


Actually a 14" ATF would tear a dorado a new hole. they are faster and have the teeth to back up the speed. I'm sure back home they also eat dorados. ATFs are the top of the freshwater foodchain. IMO

I have read they are also the only known fish that do not fear crocadiles and go toe to toe with them.
[/quote]
atf do have big teeth but do not show agression .. in fact many people keep them with payara (vampire tetras) i inquired about getting a atf and mixing with my dorado and shark aq tigerfan told me not to or id end up with a dead atf on the first day.. ive even tried a northern pike that was 2 inches larger and he killed it just by beating it to death..try to get a big one.. u will love it.. if not small ones grow fast enough.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah they are fragile when they are small.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Im sure we have had lots of discussions on this subject already. On P-Fury we have a search bar and all that good stuff. Otherwise you can always ask one of your friendly P-Furians.

My opnion and I have acctually tried this one. I hade a RD same exact size as my Gold spilo in a 75 gallon tank and had to take the red devil out of the tank due to very bad fin damage. I dont think any Pirahna and cichlid should be mixed although I have seen oscars and P's been done alot its always just a matter of time.


----------

